# Suby, Bob, Me and Nick in Stuttgart, Germany



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Suby, Bob, Me and Nick in Stuttgart, Germany!*

This picture was taken on Saturday afternoon in front of the Mercedes-Benz Museum, this was the 4th day of our trip and I can't say enough nice things about Suby and Bob as they really gave us the VIP Red Carpet Treatment throughout the entire trip.

_From left to right..._

*Suby, Bob, me and Nick...*









On Saturday, we had to take a train from Stuttgart to Frankfurt as our jet would leave early Sunday morning from Frankfurt.

Here's Suby and Bob making sure we get the right train so we get back to the USA!









Everyone we met was so nice and hospitable throughout the entire trip but Suby and Bob were truly the best hosts you could ever ask for!

*Thank you Suby and Bob for an experience of a lifetime!*


----------

